# Two months post RAI-still kind of crummy feeling. Normal to still feel this way?



## Prudence (Oct 30, 2012)

So I had mentioned before in the Graves' forum that I gotten my second round of RAI back in early February. My blood test in March showed significant hypothyroidism-my TSH rang up as a 37 (!) and my Free T4 was a .8, just below the range of .9-1.8, so I was immediately started on 75mg of levothyroxine.

A week after being on it, I had an appointment for something entirely different (I'm a type 1 diabetic as well, and was actually getting my insulin pump set up after years of just trying to get by with injections) and when I had mentioned I still felt almost hyper-tremor, sweats, hot, brain fog, dizziness, etc., they agreed to do another TSH and a Free T4 just to see if something was amiss-but nope, now my TSH had jumped to 87(again, !!!) and my Free T4 was the same as last time.

I saw my NP the very next week after that, and he decided I needed my levothyroxine tweaked to 112mg because that was too high of a jump in such little time-and I was told that my hyper-ish symptoms are more than likely my thyroid, even though I'm hypo now.

Overall, things seem to slowly improve, and yet I get a setback every couple of days. My heart hasn't raced in ages, I've actually stopped having just random sweating episodes,(my new problem, which I was expecting, is being so dang cold now!) and I do feel a bit more peppy in the mornings after taking my pill. However, I still just get these feelings of....blah. I tremor off and on a lot still, and some days it's very noticeable while others it's barely there at all. I'll still get dizzy at random times, and days where I just completely feel "off." I know it's not really descriptive, but I'm sure you all get what I mean-like you're in a fog, forgetful, disoriented. I also decided to start taking Xanax again for a bit (I was on it during my stint with the worst of my Graves', and it really helped, so I decided to get back on it again) just because I started getting terrible anxiety again, just like when I was hyper-for some reason riding in a car makes it worse somehow and I usually just take it before I have to go out somewhere, otherwise, I rarely take it at home unless I'm having one of my really cruddy days where I can't seem to sit still.

I guess I'm just kind of looking for advice. Can you still feel hyper even with such hypo levels? The fact that I tremor so sometimes (and I'm talking not just hands, I can see my head shakes slightly when I'm in the mirror) but yet my thyroid is so low bothers me. I've had neurologists look at me, my parathyroid glands looked at, cortisol, adrenal, etc. etc., you name it they checked it... and nothing's cropping up, so they're just going with "it's probably still your thyroid." Sometimes I just feel like I'm about to fall over because I feel so dizzy that I have to leave a store immediately in I'm in one. It's just so...frustrating. I know I wasn't going to be miraculously cured and feel terrific, but the last time I had RAI I felt great after a couple months, had none of these problems(though my thyroid was obviously at a better level-3 instead of 87!) and just feeling like this seems like a swift kick in the pants. I kind of want to ask to actually run thyroid antibody tests on me-I never had them, even though my uptake scans showed definite diagnosis of Graves, but they really can't do anything if I have them, right?

Ergh, sorry this turned into such a long ramble, ha ha. I just want to start feeling more like my old self again! I know it's a waiting game and a tinkering with the meds, but I have another month to go before I get my next blood work to see how it's going.


----------

